# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या आप जानते हैं : ये खाद्य पदार्थ घटाते हैं आपकी बोन डेंसिटी

## Krishna

आज कल बॉडी बिल्डिंग की बड़ती लोकप्रियता के कारण लोग जिम और व्यायाम के साथ-साथ प्रोटिन का सेवन भी अधिक करते हैं, जिससे वे बलवान तो दिखते हैं परन्तु उन्हें पता नहीं होता की जिस ढांचे पर उनका ये बलवान शरीर टिका है वो ढांचा कितना कमज़ोर हो चुका है। कुछ खाद्य पदार्थों का अधिक सेवन हड्डियों के घनत्व को कम कर देता है, जिससे ऑस्टियोपोरोसिस का खतरा बड़ जता है। चलिये जानें कौंन से हैं ये खाद्य पदार्थ -

----------


## Krishna

*खाद पदार्थ जिनसे हड्डियों का घनत्व कम हो सकता है*कुछ खाद पदार्थ और पोषक तत्वों से हड्डियों का घनत्व कम हो सकता है और ओस्टोप्रिसिस होने की आशंका बड़ जाती है। इन खतरों से निपटने के लिए आइये जानते हैं किन पदार्थ का सेवन सही तरीके करना चाहिए। हमें अच्छी तरह जानते हैं की हड्डियों को मजबूत बनाने के लिए हमें कैल्शियम और विटामिन डी की आवश्कता होती है।

----------


## Krishna

.............................................

----------


## Krishna

*प्रोटीन*आपके हड्डियों को मजबूत करने के लिए प्रोटीन की जरुरत होती है लेकिन अगर आप प्रोटीन का मात्रा ज्यादा लेते हैं तो आप के हड्डियों से नमकीन तरल पदार्थ बाहर निकलता हैं जिसे सल्फेट कहते हैं, इससे हड्डियों पर बुरा परभाव पड़ता है। ये ज्यादातर पशु प्रोटीने और सब्जी वाले प्रोटीन से होता है। हार्वर्ड मेडिकल स्कूल के एक रिसर्च से पता चला है की हफ्ते में एक बार रेड मीट का सेवन करने वाली महिलाओं की तुलना में उन महिलाओं की हड्डी टूटने की आशंका ज्यादा होती है जो एक सप्ताह में पांच बार रेड मीट का सेवन करती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सोडियम*सोडियम का अधिक सेवन करने से कैल्श्यम की मात्रा पसीने और पेशाब के रस्ते बहर निकल जाती है, जिससे हड्डियां कमज़ोर हो जाती है। सोडियम आमतौर पर खाने के नमक में होता है, जिसको अधिक मात्र मैं नहीं लेना चाहिए। वाशिंगटन स्टेट यूनिवर्सिटी में ह्यूमन नुट्रिशन के प्रोफ़ेसर लिंडा के अनुसार अगर आप 2,300 मिलीग्राम सोडियम लेते हैं, तो आप अपने मूत्र के साथ 40 मिलीग्राम कैल्शियम बाहर निकाल देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*क्या सावधानियां बरतनी चाहिए*

----------


## Krishna

*कैल्श्यम*कैल्शियम और विटामिन डी की उचित मात्र से नमक द्वारा हड्डियों में हो रहे नुक्सान की भरपाई की जा सकती है। 50 साल तक की उम्र के वयस्कों को कम से कम रोजाना 1000 मिलीग्राम कैल्शियम की आवशकता होती है, जो कि तीन ग्लास दूध से प्राप्त हो सकता है। वहीं 60 लाव की उम्र व इससे ज्यादा के लोगों को 1200 मिलीग्राम कैल्शियम की आवशकता होती है।

----------


## Krishna

पर्याप्त मात्रा में विटामिन डी लेना चाहिये, इसके अच्छे स्रोत प्राकृतिक धूप, दूध, अंडा, समुद्री मछली व पूरक आहार आदि होते हैं। इसका पर्याप्त मात्र में सेवन करते रहना चाहिए क्योंकि विटामिन डी आपकी हड्डियों को मजबूत बनाने में उपयोगी होता है।

----------

